# Starting Lineup Questions



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

There are several questions about who will start for the wolves this year, only one definate starter (Garnett). Vote in the poll for the 5 players you think will start, and itd be cool if you posted your line-up too.

My Line-up......
PG - Troy Hudson
SG - Rashad McCants
SF - Trenton Hassell
PF - Kevin Garnett
C - Mike Olowakandi


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

And this is my line-up :

*PG - Marko Jaric
SG - Trenton Hassell
SF - Wally Sczerbiak
PF - Kevin Garnett
C - Mike Olowakandi*


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

PG Jaric
SG Hassell
SF Wally
PF Garnett
C Dwayne Jones

ok, so i am biased being a sju fan, but griffin is a nutcase and olowokandi is a disappointment.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

I figure we'll probably look like this:

PG: Jaric
SG: McCants
SF: Wally Z
PF: KG
C: Kandi


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

PG-Jaric
SG-McCants
SF-Hassell
PFGarnett
C-Griffin

Only seems right that Griff and McCants start in my mind. Kandi and Wally off the bench.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

haha, Wally off the bench. :laugh: Good one sheefo!


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Wally has proven that he is much better coming off the bench.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

With the departure of Spree and Sam, Wally is the second best scorer on the team.

We will need him to start most definitely. Unless Rashad McCants scores 20 PPG, Hassell will likely play starting SG and Wally starting SF.

PG - Marko Jaric
SG - Trenton Hassell
SF - Wally Szczerbiak
PF - Kevin Garnett
C - Mark Madsen (I want Madsen to start, though Kandi will likely start)

This team looks pretty sad, actually...get to work McHale. 

We need help from: 

Center - Theo Ratliff or Jamaal Magloire.

Trenton Hassell - To be more aggressive on the offensive end. Hoping for at least 10 PPG.

Ebi - To play basketball.

Seattle Supersonics - Ronald Murray or Reggie Evans. Why not?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P33r~ said:


> Wally has proven that he is much better coming off the bench.


Not really. I don't have time to go and search for the actual quote, but Wally made it very clear at the end of last season that he will not be coming off the bench for the Wolves next year. That is not an option. If he's on this team, he's starting.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Jaric
Hassell
Wally
KG
Madsen


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

so far winning is....

Jaric
Hassell
Sczerbiak
Garnett
Olowakandi


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I just think McCants should be a starter. But realiscly the lineup that is the most popular right now is to win. I still do not think this should be started to be discussed quite yet, I do think the Wolves will trade Kandi or hudson, add a FA like Dale Davis, Earl Watson, Mo Evans, etc that could somehow start.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wally needs to be a starter. A lineup of Jaric/McCants/Hassell/Garnett/Olowokandi isn't a very good scoring lineup at. Add Wally instead of McCants and it makes it look better. McCants seems to be the type of guy who would excel coming off the bench where he can focus more on being a scorer. I guess the same sort of thing could apply to Wally, but Wally is a veteran, and he's a better scorer than McCants at this point.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Wally needs to be a starter. A lineup of Jaric/McCants/Hassell/Garnett/Olowokandi isn't a very good scoring lineup at. Add Wally instead of McCants and it makes it look better. McCants seems to be the type of guy who would excel coming off the bench where he can focus more on being a scorer. I guess the same sort of thing could apply to Wally, but Wally is a veteran, and he's a better scorer than McCants at this point.


I'd rather have Wally and McCants starting, with Hassell coming off the bench. The obvious argument against this is that Trenton is our "lock-down defender" but that was really nowhere to be seen last season. One other possibility would be to rotate between starting McCants and Hassell depending on matchups. But I want as much firepower in the starting lineup as I can get and IMHO McCants should prove to be a more effective scoring option than Trenton.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

PG Jarvic
SG McCants
SF Wally
PF KG
C Olowakandi 

I just like the lineup


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The reason I think Hassell should start is because thats the only way he is effective. He is less than nothing coming off the bench. The lineup will be Jaric/Hassell/Wally/KG/Olo because it is the lineup that most fits what Casey is doing here. The only guy in that lineup who is a very poor defender is Wally. The lineup looks very experienced too. I just don't like Wally in the starting lineup, he takes away from KG's scoring at the start of the game which makes or breaks how he produces as the game goes on. Yeah the reason I would start McCants is because he is the better defender out of Wally and Shad and is the better secondary scorer on a team... He lets the game come to him he doesn't force shots.... Well not as much as Wally does...


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

I don't know that Wally is still the defensive liability that some think, he was much improved last season. In no way am I trying to say he's good, but I think he has improved to average at least. About Hassell starting, sheefo I agree, but I'd still rather have Wally out there in case KG's shots aren't going down.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> The reason I think Hassell should start is because thats the only way he is effective. He is less than nothing coming off the bench. The lineup will be Jaric/Hassell/Wally/KG/Olo because it is the lineup that most fits what Casey is doing here. The only guy in that lineup who is a very poor defender is Wally. The lineup looks very experienced too. I just don't like Wally in the starting lineup, he takes away from KG's scoring at the start of the game which makes or breaks how he produces as the game goes on. Yeah the reason I would start McCants is because he is the better defender out of Wally and Shad and is the better secondary scorer on a team... He lets the game come to him he doesn't force shots.... Well not as much as Wally does...


I agree with your take on Hassell. You don't bring a defensive specialist off the bench. You want your bench players to give you a spark when they come in. That's why he needs to start.
But with Wally, we're gonna need his scoring this year. You say you don't want him to take away from KG's scoring. But KG needs a 2nd scorer out there. Kandi, Jaric, and Hassell don't give us that. Wally does. And we really don't know how effective McCants will be, so it's best to ease him in off the bench anyways. And then there's the question of whether Wally will accept coming off the bench again. The answer to that is a resounding NO. He did it last year for the benefit of the team, and we still lost. He's fed up with it, and he's said that. I don't think it's even a question here, Wally has to start. Last year he was supposed to be our 4th option, but surprisingly he was our 2nd best player. This year we plan on him being our 2nd best player. You can't plan for a player to be the 2nd best on your team and have him coming off the bench.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes we really don't know what McCants can do quite yet, but as the season progresses, I think he will prove to be the better fit to our starting lineup...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Troy Hudson...FA signing
SG: Marko Jaric...Rashad McCants
SF: Wally Szczerbiak...Trenton Hassell
PF: Kevin Garnett...Mark Madsen...Nikoloz Tskitishvili
C: Eddie Griffin...Michael Olowakandi

Decent guess....eh? Eh?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Good Idea. But I would do that only if Watson is signed. But once again I don't agree with Hassell of the bench... If your best defensive player was okay to come off the bench, Bruce Bowen would be there...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think too many of us are voting for Jaric to start because he was just aqcuired. But then again, he seems most effective starting. But there is going to be a real battle come preseason to see who starts at pg between Hudson and Jaric.


----------

